
At what time will be the YC W17 invites/rejection emails sent? - piealrafat
We submited our application at the last moment .So when we night get the email?
======
GFischer
Last batch, it took them a little over two weeks to submit their e-mails, some
people had to wait longer (maybe the last-moment applications).

I applied on March 25th and received the rejection e-mail on April 11th.

So keep working and try not to worry for a couple of weeks :) . Good luck.

